# "Touch of Death" on HTC Desire HD?



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

So....last Sat. my wife and i went down to Future shop to pick me up a new phone. I did some quick research the night before, so it was between the Nexus S or the HTC Desire HD on Telus. I looked on youtube and found a video comparison of the two...and it seemed like the nexus came out on top, but being about 105 bucks more (normal price is 99...but at Future shop, they're goin for 74.99), i decided to go with the desire HD. So we picked it up...and since then...i've been scouring the android market and youtube for the best apps - trying to get used to the phone. 

I'm pretty new to the smartphone market....my last phone was an LG shine (the razor look-alikes). Anyways...I haven't been calling anyone, but last night...i noticed that I didn't have any service.  so i restarted it and it was at 2 bars....while my wife's iphone3gs had like 4 bars. (sitting right next to me). whenever i picked my phone up...the bars would drop to 'no service'. I'd put it down...it would go back up to two, sometimes 3. but whenever i picked it up...it would go down to ZERO bars.  Other than this...i love the phone. I still have a week left till I could return it. or maybe trade it in for another... maybe it's just this one phone that's messed up? I dunno....I dunno anyone else with an HTC to give me advice or speak from experience. 

i swear when the girl at the store was like...it's a good phone, it came out like 2 months ago, a red flag just shot up. you know how new phones are..maybe any technology at that...new stuff always has it's bugs!

anyways...anyone out there have an htc? any advice? any experiences with this 'touch of death'? anyone with a desire HD? i've been hitting facebook, trying to get responses, but no one's getting back to me.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

wish i could help but, i have the iphone 3gs. good luck tho, mind you if you can return it, at least you have that option.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check technology forums, they're your best bet for any information you could hope to find on phones, computers, etc. Just google 'HTC Desire touch of death', hit up some forums and answer-boards and see what other people have to say.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Er, perhaps you are covering the "attenna" of the phone when you pick it up? For my phone you cant hold it at the bottom or you'll lower reception. Maybe =\ Best of luck, could probably just exchange it in eh?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Er, perhaps you are covering the "attenna" of the phone when you pick it up? For my phone you cant hold it at the bottom or you'll lower reception. Maybe =\ Best of luck, could probably just exchange it in eh?


You beat me to that one about holding wrong...lol

Bingerz, if you are not happy or on the fence return it before the "cool off" period, otherwise you are stuck with the phone and the contract for 3 years. After a recent bad experience with a certain company that starts with R. I'm shying away from contracts.

Steve


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a desire HD. I noticed that my reception is better than my brother's (we have the same phone). He was with fido and I was with rogers. I have since switched to fido and notice that every now and then I have reception problem, as in the bars are full, but I can't receive any calls, and can't make any calls out. My mom has an iphone 3 and has the same problem as me. It also started after she switched to fido. 

I do notice that when I use wi-fi, reception drops a bar or so if my fingers are on the top of the phone (not the screen but...umm..not sure how to explain it...) um..the top side??


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

just got back from future shop and the guy was saying it could be the way i'm holding it. i don't wanna have to think...hey am i holding it the right way??...whenever i make a phone call. u know? he said to come back tomorrow cuz telus tech support is closed...and he was going to get them to do some kinda reset on the phone. so we'll see what happens tomorrow. if this falls thru...im think im just gonna have to stick to it. i dunno what else to do. i did a quick search...between the DHD and the Nexus S...and alot of ppl are standing behind the DHD. i just hope this gets straightened out. i joined some htc forums and some ppl are saying that the reception on the DHD isn't that good. one guy was saying to keep a smartphone and get a 'primary phone' to make phone calls. sounds kinda ass backwards to do that. 

@fishwife...thanks for the response. alot of places i've been msg'ing at...i've come up with less. but i definitely gotta get a new phone, since i'm already locked into my contract with telus. i don't mind being locked in...i just want something that works. we'll see tomorrow. 

@momo, thanks momo...yeah that's the same thing the guy was saying. i don't have a case on it and i read that that might help. i dunno....im new to this whole scene. hopefully, i otterbox can get some more stock of that defender series cases so i protect this thing. i'm all doing my best not to get any scratches on the screen.

@rescue, yeah...i was told this company that starts with an R charges you an arm and a leg for every little option. that there...turned me off to them. im not worried about sticking with a company for three years. my US phone...i've been with the same company for probably a little more than 10 years. i just want the service to work. if it works when i want it to...i have no reason moving somewhere else. it's not like im thinking about going to some desert isle with zero coverage. im getting no coverage in my kitchen...and my garage. lol!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

@athena, finally!! a DHD user!! soooo good to hear from one!! i love my DHD...and it's got potential to really be good for me and fit me perfectly. im just hoping and praying that they can resolve this reception issue. im not looking for immaculate service/signal. i just want to be able to make some phone calls w/o the worry. i know there are two sensors/antennas....one on the side by the battery and one at the bottom. i find that when i hold the phone at the bottom 2/3s on the sides...that the reception goes down. but that's how i normally hold a cellphone....feels wierd to hold it at the top 2/3s. like it's going to slip and fall...and anyways...holding it like that....it's completely covering the volume rocker. i dunno...like i said...i hope this guy can resolve these issues. thanks for your response though. sorry to hear your reception isn't good with fido. maybe you can switch over once your contract is up?

hey, what are some good apps you recommend? i found this guy on youtube, coolosertech. kinda wierd/funny guy but he recommends some good apps. check him out.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

So ive joined two htc desire hd forums and ive had no responses. =/ but from what i've searched and read. the desire hd doesn't have good reception. i went back to future shop today and the employee called telus. telus said there must be something wrong with the handset and they replaced it with another. bringing it back home...it seems like it's still doing it. it seems as if the way it's held has affects the signal strength. i've gotta watch how i hold the phone. on a positive note...one of the applications that came w/ the previous phone didn't work....now works on this one. its a game and even though i'm not much of a gamer...im glad at least other thing is fixed. guess i'll just try it out a few more days...and seriously weigh my options.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Good, sometimes I think some products are either rushed to market, or the "bean counters" tell the engineers to use "cheaper" parts. The companies love to tell you the strengths and what features the product has, but never its weaknesses or what features they left out. Let us know what your decision is.

Steve


----------

